# Pen Exchange Pairs



## Final Strut (Jan 16, 2013)

Alright everyone here it is. Contact your exchange partner to get shipping info and work out your trades. Once the trades have been made post up your pics for all to see. I am also pasting the rules to this thread. Please read through them once again and don't forget to send your blanks with the pen and have fun. 

1.	Wildthings – AXEMAN58
2.	MRfish55 – Bass Blaster
3.	TurnerTom - NYWoodturner
4.	Healeydays - Final Stut
5.	Khobson - Mayortb
6.	Burlguy72 - WoodLove
7.	Longbeard - Aerocustomsexotics
8.	Vern Tator - Barbs
9.	Greenmtguy – Alexdom_89

• Once the list of pairs is posted you will have until February 12th to make the exchange. 
• It will be your responsibility to contact your exchange partner to get their address for shipping. 
• You can then do one of two things, make and send a pen of your choice (this is the preferred) or coordinate with your partner on a pen they would like. 
• You are encouraged to push yourself and try something different or new. For example the one I just did for the other exchange was my first ever capped pen wrapped in a blank that I cast using walnut shells (which was something new for me also) and PR(I’ll post pics soon). 
• Along with the pen send two blanks with it. These can be whatever you want them to be.
• Once the exchange has been made and both parties have their pens and blanks post pics in a new thread.
If you have any suggestion with what I am doing let me know and I can adjust accordingly. I have set the dated so there is plenty of time for people to get signed up and one full month to make the exchange.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with!! I started working on my pen a couple weeks ago and I'm still not finished with it. Trying new things has me pulling my hair out, lol.

I see I was paired with Mr Fish from Canada and I'm perfectly fine with that but I'll need some guidance from anyone that has shipped across the border before. I assume theres some extra paperwork that needs to go with it?

Mr Fish, I'm struggling with this pen so I hope your happy with it when I finally get done!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 16, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with!! I started working on my pen a couple weeks ago and I'm still not finished with it. Trying new things has me pulling my hair out, lol.
> 
> I see I was paired with Mr Fish from Canada and I'm perfectly fine with that but I'll need some guidance from anyone that has shipped across the border before. I assume theres some extra paperwork that needs to go with it?
> 
> Mr Fish, I'm struggling with this pen so I hope your happy with it when I finally get done!!



I'm fine with whatever, it's my first exchange so anything I get will be the best ever lol.
Shipping to Canada is no real big deal, the post office has a custom form that you fill out indicating what you are shipping and the value, I will send you a pm with my shipping info, cheers, Dave.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with!! I started working on my pen a couple weeks ago and I'm still not finished with it. Trying new things has me pulling my hair out, lol.
> ...



Sounds simple enough.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 16, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with!! I started working on my pen a couple weeks ago and I'm still not finished with it. Trying new things has me pulling my hair out, lol.



At least you got a start. I have a couple of ideas as to what I am doing for a blank but I am torn with what to use for hardware. I may just have to place an order.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 21, 2013)

At the rate I'm going, I may have this completed by the end of the year!!

I finished the second pen today. The first one had two problems. By correcting the problems in the first attempt, I created another problem. Due to the nature of the exchange and the fact that most penturners are members of multiple forums, I cant even ask for advice. Its a good thing I shave my head, otherwise I'd be pulling my hair out.:dash2::dash2::dash2:

MrFish, I'm trying bud, I really am!!


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

I now have 2 pens in the works as I have lost my Patriots bet. I feel for you guys as these will be pen #3 & #4 I have ever made. I just hope the ink in the pen doesn't dry out by the time I ship them out...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 28, 2013)

*SUCCESS!!!*

Finally!! Whats that old saying? If at first you don't succeed, try, try again, or something like that. Well, I tried. Three times to be exact. They say the third times a charm and there must be something to that, lol.

Ive had a lot of fun making this pen and equally enough frustrations. Definitely the most complicated thing I have done but the end result was very rewarding.

MrFish, I hope you like this pen. I put a lot of time into it. I have to get it packed up before my wife snatches it up cause she loves it. I'll get a couple of cool blanks picked out to go with it and get it on its way.

Mr. Strut, thanks for doing this exchange and I cant wait to see everyones pics!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooh can't wait, I should have yours ready to go in the next day or two as well.


----------



## alexdom_89 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm having a fun time getting out of bed, hurt my back at work and ohhh boy dose it hurt


----------



## healeydays (Jan 29, 2013)

Just sent out my trade to Mr. Strut. I'll let him post the pictures. Not the prettiest pen compared to some of the artists here as it was my 2nd try at making one (wife got the 1st).

Mike B


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 29, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Just sent out my trade to Mr. Strut. I'll let him post the pictures. Not the prettiest pen compared to some of the artists here as it was my 2nd try at making one (wife got the 1st).
> 
> Mike B



Everyone has to start somewhere. I will be watching for it.


----------



## DaveTTC (Jan 29, 2013)

Am I too late to get in on this?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 29, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Am I too late to get in on this?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy



Sorry to say Dave yes you are to late. Watch for the next one though. It sounds as though we may make this a quarterly exchange.


----------



## DaveTTC (Jan 29, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> Sorry to say Dave yes you are to late. Watch for the next one though. It sounds as though we may make this a quarterly exchange.



I'll keep an eye out for the next one. ;)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 29, 2013)

Finished mine up tonight, I would post pics but I dont want to spoil the surprise, I will get it in the mail this week and let BassBlaster post the pics, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Finished mine up tonight, I would post pics but I dont want to spoil the surprise, I will get it in the mail this week and let BassBlaster post the pics, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Jan 31, 2013)

To Final Strut I must say... Scott, thank you for all your efforts and time spent putting this exchange together. It is the selfless acts of people such as you that makes this such a great site. :irishjig:


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 1, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> To Final Strut I must say... Scott, thank you for all your efforts and time spent putting this exchange together. It is the selfless acts of people such as you that makes this such a great site. :irishjig:



MrFish, I dropped your package off at the post office this morning. I dunno how long international shipping takes but its on its way!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 1, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > To Final Strut I must say... Scott, thank you for all your efforts and time spent putting this exchange together. It is the selfless acts of people such as you that makes this such a great site. :irishjig:
> ...



Great, I'm just going thru my blanks to find something uncommon to send with the pen, yours will go out this afternoon.


----------

